# DJ Fire Starters Ragga Jungle Volume 2



## hitch420 (Dec 12, 2010)

Heres my latest Ragga Jungle Mixtape. 

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/ragga-jungle-volume-2


Tracklisting
Wardance - Serial Killaz VIP
Come Around - DJ Defkline
Walk n Skank - Serial killaz
Wadodem - DJ Deekline
Jamician Boy - Serial Killaz (DUB)
What You Gonna Do - Goldstar
Good Enough - Serial Killaz (DUB)
What a Bam Bam - R Cola ft Sister Nancy
Traffic Blocking - Serial killaz
Time To Rock Steady - Bad Weed
Mash You Down - Serial Killaz
Avalanche - Jahba & Sumone
Fire - Serial Killaz
Roots & Future - Drunken Master
Rootsman - Soundclash
Put It On - Serial Killaz
Shine Eye Gal - DJ Panik
Burnin - Hi Grade
Top Rankin - Deekline
You Never Know - Serial Killaz
Must Come Aroad - Channel 2 & Goldstar
One Foot Skankin - Visonary
Smile - Shy FX
Change - Visonary
Enemies - Chop Stick Crew
Soundwar - visonary
Kingston Town - Channel 2 & Goldstar
Pass out - Deekline
Baby Boy - Rcola

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/ragga-jungle-volume-2/download/

N JOY


----------



## ratatoolie (Dec 12, 2010)

one to show


----------



## hitch420 (Dec 14, 2010)

> one to show


?????????????????????????


----------



## hitch420 (Dec 28, 2010)

Heres part 1 

http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/reggae-vibes


1.Loyal To The Game - Tenor fly, Cow Boy Ranger, Demolition Man 
2.Bam Bam - Dj Defkline 
3.Raggamuffin - Soundclash 
4.Turn Down The Lights - Benny Page 
5.Crying out - Soundclash 
6.Sweat Harmony - Danny Byrd 
7.Top Rankin - Deekline 
8.Code Red - Serial Killers Remix 
9.No,No,NO - Wildlife Collective 
10.Ragga Tip - Ed Solo 
11.Renegade Snares - High Contrast Remix 
12.Tribal Natty - Aphrodite Remix 
13.Suger Me - Dj Deekline 
14.Everyman - Benny Page Remix 
15.Raggamuffin - Ed Solo 
16.Worries Ina Dance(rockers mix) - Serial Killers 
17.Gimme Your Love - Visonary 
18.Hail The Lion - WildLife Collective 
19.Drunken Master - Tes Le Rok Remix


----------



## Joshua Ty (Dec 29, 2010)

I like, loyal to the game its a nice music to listen.


----------



## hitch420 (Feb 5, 2011)

Joshua Ty said:


> I like, loyal to the game its a nice music to listen.


Thanks for listening


----------

